# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Пособие для начинающих

## Irina

1. Старые, как мир поводы: «задержался на работе» или «был у друга» — теперь не пройдут. Во-первых, они сразу вызывают подозрение (все и всегда отмазываются именно так), а во-вторых, это легко проверить. Не дай бог, она звонила именно в это время к вам на работу или вашему другу. Придумайте что-нибудь супероригинальное: например, «стоял в очереди за розой» или «переводил бабушку через дорогу». В крайнем случае, если ничего не приходит в голову, скажите честно: «Был с любовницей». Ручаемся — жена улыбнется («Шутник!»), потому что в правду, как правило, никогда не верят.

2.Не надо делать вид, что вы вдруг прониклись нежностью к супруге.
Банальный подхалимаж тоже выдаст вас с головой. Всплески нежности или необоснованная раздражительность уместны только при искреннем раскаянии (что неосмотрительно) или, когда вы окончательно решили, что пора «отправлять тапочки по почте» (что, по меньшей мере, неблагоразумно — дети, дом, счета в банке…)

3. Не дарите своей жене подарков «вдруг», если вы и раньше ей их не дарили. У нее сразу возникнут подозрения, что вы «замаливаете грехи» или усыпляете ее бдительность. Не стоит так же внезапно запоминать дни рождения жены и ее мамы, если раньше вы вспоминали об этом только после тяжелого вопросительного молчания по утрам.

4. Вести надо себя как можно более естественно. Бегающие глаза и заискивающий голос исключаются просто по определению.

5.Встречайтесь с любовницей днем. Ваше отсутствие ночью более противоестественно. Если работа никак не позволяет это осуществить, поменяйте работу. В конце концов, один раз живем! Говорят, ночной сторож сейчас тоже неплохо получает…

6. Попросите любовницу не пользоваться духами, потому что они — главный предатель. Мы понимаем, что большую часть женщин такая просьба не приведет в восторг… Поэтому заблаговременно запаситесь любым сильнопахнущим средством для того, чтобы перебить запах: водкой, ацетоном, скипидаром, бензином (для рыбаков и охотников сгодятся опарыши или чья—нибудь слегка подтухшая тушка). Некоторые особо изощренные любовники используют суперсильнодействующие средства, типа дезодоранта Олд Спайс, но истинный джентльмен никогда не будет столь негуманен.

7. Второй вариант: подарите своей любовнице точно такие же духи, как у вашей жены. Правда, кроме духов есть еще и разнообразные шампуни, дневные и ночные кремы, а так же содержимое бесконечных баночек и тюбиков, и все это благоухает самым наглым образом. Так что все равно запутаетесь, лучше уж опарыш…

8. Классический вариант прокола — помада на воротнике рубашки. Неужели вы все еще попадаетесь на эту удочку? Тогда носите темную одежду или имейте при себе запасную рубашку. В крайнем случае, воротник можно оторвать, и приписать эту варварскую акцию бабушке, которую вы переводили через дорогу. А она сопротивлялась.

9.Идеально при наличии двух и более женщин наличие тайных квартир. О
которых не подозревает ни ваша жена, ни ее мама, ни даже ваши друзья
(иначе они мигом станут общественным достоянием; а после того, как там побывает десяток ваших приятелей с разнообразно пахнущими подружками, то даже опарыш не поможет).

10. Старайтесь никому не попадаться на глаза в городе — выезжайте за его пределы (кемпинг, прогулки по лесу, но безо всяких костров, иначе будете потом объяснять, почему ваша куртка пропахла не только опарышем, но и дымом). Только не забывайте, что Майами хотя и попадает под определение «за городом», но все—таки лететь туда слишком долго, и объяснение про бабушку уже никак не подойдет, даже если вы оторвете от рубашки манжеты вместе с воротником.

11. Устройтесь на работу с ненормированным графиком и частыми
командировками. Правда при этом вам придется подружиться с коллегами и шефом, которые в опасной ситуации будут кивать: «Да, да, в
командировке. Да, будет завтра. Хотя, всякое может быть… » или «Да, у
нас работы — завались. Мы до утра здесь вчера все вместе отчет об
использовании скрепок и чернил канцелярских писали!»

12. Кстати, о друзьях. Они — ваш тыл, ваша надежда, ваши ум, честь и совесть, ваша тайная квартира, презерватив и запасные трусики 46-го размера. В смысле, если у вас что-то из этого списка отсутствует — дадут попользоваться. Если они на самом деле друзья, а не «поросячьи
хвостики».

13. Имя — еще один способ попасться. Ну, помните эту ситуацию: муж с женой занимаются любовью, и в самый кульминационный момент он называет ее чужим именем. Скандал, кошмар, развод! Попробуйте называть обеих женщин прозвищами. Подойдут даже избитые «зайка» и
нелепые «слоненок», «лягушонок» и «розовенький дельтатеридиумчик».

14. Идеальный вариант — одинаковые имена у всех имеющихся поблизости женщин. Если у вас достаточно самонадеянности и наглости, то переименование можно произвести насильственно: «Я всех женщин называю одинаково — Василисами!»

15.Если вы возите ее в той же машине, что и жену — следите, чтобы она не оставляла в ней своих вещей.Проверяйте тщательно, даже маленькая шпилька может стать причиной развода. Впрочем, ходит слух о некоем умельце, который приспособил презерватив из бардачка куда—то в карбюратор и сумел убедить жену в том, что без него «она не поедет» — но где гарантия, что в критический момент вы проявите такую же изворотливость и изобретательность?

16. Тщательно изучите расписание дня вашей супруги — чтобы ваши маршруты не пересекались. Есть шанс, что ваше любопытство будет расценено как забота. Составьте маршрутный лист, график передвижений, регламент встреч с подругами и описание техпроцесса маникюрного салона. Подойдите к делу основательно, как к собственному бизнесу.

17. Вполне возможна ситуация «муж вернулся из командировки» наоборот. Поэтому — ни в коем (!) случае не ведите (!!) свою любовницу к себе домой (!!!).
Даже если жена в отпуске за границей и должна приехать через месяц.
Всякое может случиться. Эпидемия в стране, где она отдыхает. Деньги
кончились. Кошка заболела. Купальник порвался. Древняя мудрость, что в мире нет ничего постоянного, была выведена в первую очередь из
поведения женщин.

18. Даже если она точно не сможет вернуться внезапно, все равно — не водите любовницу домой. У соседей тоже есть глаза, уши и о-очень длинные языки, а стены в наших домах очень тонкие.

19. Если вы все же привели свою подругу к себе домой (надеемся, что пронесло!), устройте санобработку после ее ухода. Женские волосы имеют обыкновение оказываться в самых неподходящих местах (правда, все вы их все равно не вычистите, будь вы хоть сам Штирлиц). Запах постельного белья (все эти ее «крэмы и лосьоны»!). Недоеденная кастрюля с супом (очевидно, не вашего приготовления, потому что если вы сами можете сварить суп, то зачем вам жена?)… Все — на выброс, в утиль, в стирку!

20. Не давайте своей любовнице домашний телефон. Иначе вам придется придумывать многочисленные ответы на вопрос «Кто это звонил?» В случае когда трубку будет брать жена… Об этом лучше вообще не говорить. «Что вы там молчите и дышите?» Ужас!

21. Не записывайте ее телефоны в записную книжку, не берите у нее визиток, не оставляйте «на память» ее записок и фотографий. Жены имеют привычку производить досмотр личных вещей и карманов. Как вы будете объяснять потом наличие таких «вещдоков»?

22. Вообще, у вас должна быть целая коллекция идеальных «причин» и «оправданий», каждая из которых была бы выучена как «Отче наш»; набор друзей и сослуживцев, которые «прикроют» вас в нужный момент (желательно переманить на свою сторону еще и собственных родителей — отец и так поймет, а маму можно шантажировать угрозой распада семьи); масса потайных квартир и знакомых администраторов в гостиницах, сменная одежда и запасные аксессуары. А главное, не забывайте у любовницы мобильный телефон — вдруг на него позвонит жена?

23. Не заводите любовниц из окружения жены. Иначе получится, как в песне: «Лучшая подруга, что же ты наделала?» Эта ситуация на 100%
заканчивается плачевно.

24. Старайтесь, чтобы ваш роман на стороне не был слишком долгим. Долгая роль любовницы со временем превратится в роль второй жены, которая вас будет так же пилить, ревновать и требовать невозможного. Зачем это вам?

25. Никогда не сознавайтесь в своих грехах, даже если вас застали с поличным. Не верьте ей, когда она говорит: «Скажи, я все прощу!» Отрицайте все и до конца, тем более, что вашей жене самой хочется верить в лучшее — что вы ей все-таки не изменяли. Оставьте ей хоть какую—то надежду. Настаивайте на том, что жене все померещилось, даже если она застала вас с любовницей в постели.

----------


## Sanych

Возьмём на заметку

----------

